# Help needed with Surface Pro 7 (1035G4)



## Appelfris (May 11, 2022)

Can someone please reccomend TS settings for my Surface Pro 7 running a 1035G4? How many - mV undervolt for both cache/cpu and or gpu. And what values are needed in the Power limits window.

Just to start with.

Problem: Each time I start handbrake. After a minute or two. The CPU throttles down to 0.19Ghz and stays there. Slowing my operation. It never did this before. So then I read about Throttlestop.


----------



## mx62 (May 11, 2022)

do you hear the fan spinning?
its strange that it happens now and was good before.
i think its something about cooling
if so throttlestop wont fix it


----------



## unclewebb (May 11, 2022)

Clear the BD PROCHOT box on the main screen of ThrottleStop. Post a picture of ThrottleStop and all of your settings including the Limit Reasons window and the TPL and FIVR windows when your computer is running slow. Do not bother showing me the Task Manager. Just ThrottleStop.


----------



## Appelfris (May 21, 2022)

Hello.

I can't recreate the symptoms when running TS since it improves everything.
When running intense software Speedshift 0 gives me ~1.8GHz and 1 brings it down to ~1.35-1.5GHz. Which is fine I guess. But I want to know if I can improve these settings up and down respectively for performance and battery saving.

Can you suggest settings and values to try?









						Product Specifications
					

quick reference guide including specifications, features, pricing, compatibility, design documentation, ordering codes, spec codes and more.




					ark.intel.com


----------



## Appelfris (May 21, 2022)

Also.  I can't get TS to run in the taskbar on startup with taskscheduler (Win10 Version 10.0.18362 Build 18362). Is this a known issue?


----------



## unclewebb (May 21, 2022)

Appelfris said:


> Is this a known issue?


It is only a known issue if you do not set the Task Scheduler up correctly. Compare your settings to the pictures in this guide.









						Effective clock speed
					

Hi,  I have a problem with my CPU (8700K), which is that my effective core clock speeds decrease after a while. I have an all core OC set to 4.7GHz and initially when starting the PC, the effective core clocks are 4.7GHz as well when CPU is under load. These are later (like 10 mins later after...




					www.techpowerup.com
				




You have Disable Turbo checked which kills performance. I will have to assume that you are doing that on purpose to control heat. I have no idea why you have the PP0 Power Limit checked and set to zero. To adjust the maximum CPU speed, I prefer to clear the Disable Turbo box and then I lower the Speed Shift Max value in the TPL window or I lower the Turbo Ratio Limits in the FIVR window. This will allow you to adjust the CPU speed without completely killing performance.

I have never owned a Surface Pro 7 so you will have to play around with the ThrottleStop settings until you get the performance and heat balance that you like. I am more into maximum performance. My desktop computer is always plugged in. I am not the best source of info for saving a milliwatt or two.


----------



## Appelfris (May 21, 2022)

I disabled Turbo to see if it did anything to improve battery life. And then forgot about it. I have it on usually with TS. It doesnt prolong battery life btw..

*Anyway Thank You for a great piece of software!*

I will do more tests. If anyone else owns this same model machine and runs TS. Please share your settings. Looking forward to it.


----------



## unclewebb (May 21, 2022)

Appelfris said:


> It doesn't prolong battery life btw..


Intel CPUs are very efficient when they are idle or lightly loaded. Slowing them down does not make a significant difference. The best way to improve battery run time is to keep an eye on useless background tasks. Get rid of the ones that do not need to be running all of the time like many programs try to do. Watch the C State window in ThrottleStop. Getting your idle core C7 percentages as high as possible saves power. Slowing a CPU down just makes it a slow and inefficient CPU. Cores that can average 99% in the core C7 state is a good number to shoot for.


----------

